# New Fisher EZ-V/Western Enforcer V Reviews



## jerkyboy (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone running either one of these new to market plows on a Silverado 1500, and if so what's your impression. I'm considering purchasing one for my '18 Silverado 1500 extended cab and appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just came out this year. So guessing not much use yet?


----------



## jerkyboy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yup, that's why I'm hoping to get some feedback...anyone??


----------



## tynsmyth1 (Jul 13, 2013)

I personally do not own one, but a guy i do snow removal with showed up this last snow with one. It looks identical to my mvp3. After watching him work and having a brief conversation with him i can offer this conclusion. Mind you this is commercial shopping cebter work. The plow offers all the abilities of my mvp3 includung the wesrern quality. The contol offered by the v somewhat offset the lack of size (7.5) i believe. I think his truck is a toyota so that is why he was limited in selection. All in all the truck and plow worked about 18 hours with us with no problems. I run chevys so i think your 1500 will handle it fine. Also not certain of this but my coworker also mentioned the availability of wings but i dont have any solid info


----------



## jerkyboy (Mar 14, 2008)

Bumping...anyone else?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jerkyboy said:


> Bumping...anyone else?


As @Western1 said, don't expect much feedback on a brand new plow 1.5 weeks into winter. But never hurts to ask.


----------



## jerkyboy (Mar 14, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> As @Western1 said, don't expect much feedback on a brand new plow 1.5 weeks into winter. But never hurts to ask.


I've read many of your responses to posts and if I recall correctly you are a plow dealer. If so, one of my local dealers recommended going with the powder coated EZ-V over the stainless. Can't remember his rationale (it wasn't price) but it might have been something about the frame (?). The stainless weighs about 50lbs more, which I'm thinking would be an advantage. In your opinion, any reason for choosing the powder coat over stainless for this particular model? Also, I have a 2.5" lift on the front of my truck, would that be an issue if I were to go with the EZ-V or Enforcer?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I believe the extra weight is primarily because of the framework needed to bolt the stainless sheets to the steel frame as opposed to the powder coat model where they can weld the sheets directly to the frame. If anything, that would make the painted more sturdy but both seemed plenty rugged to me. I didn’t notice any major reinforcements in the stainless version but I also can’t say I looked that closely at it for them.

Other reasons: price? Painted obviously is cheaper though not by a crazy margin. And the extra weight of the stainless means that many of the 1/2 ton applications it’s aimed for may not be recommended.

As for pro stainless reasons, obviously appearance, resale value , and never having to maintain the blade are all there.

cant guarantee on the lift but I doubt 2.5” will be a huge issue. I think you’ll be fine.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/enforcer-v.179808/#post-2460807
Two plowing so far and my guy hasn't complained yet.


----------

